# Cracked LCD TV



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

Earlier this morning I was watching TV, I grabbed my coffee cup off the coffee table to go get some orange juice, I turned rather quickly and the cup jerked back then forward...the cup literally flew off the handle and into the top casing of my TV. It shattered on the case but some of the debris has caused some damage, white spots and some scratches on the screen. Luckily the TV still works I can still watch it but the white spots on top are rather irritating when you sit close. Is there any possible way to repair it without having to spend another $800-$1000.

I know this is a long shot as most LCD TV screens cost about 80% of the original unit price. And someone without experience like myself would probably have trouble replacing it any way. But any tips are welcome.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd like to make a revision here. It's not actually "cracked", I would say it's more like three gashes/puncture marks. There are also a few abrasions around the gashes...those I'm assuming could be lessened with petroleum jelly?


----------

